# Soaps I recently made!!



## Paula (Mar 26, 2008)

Orange Creamsicle






















Energy Soap











White Tea & Ginger w/ Maddar Root


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 26, 2008)

they are some of the most gorgeous soaps that i've seen! i've got swirl envy!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok dang it!!!!  I want to Swirl like that!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Mar 26, 2008)

The orange and blue Energy soaps are beautiful! Love the swirls.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 26, 2008)

All very impressive!  I love them all.  

Paul


----------



## justcrafty (Mar 26, 2008)

Paula, Your soaps are just beautiful! Love all of them. Judy


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 26, 2008)

oh my, those are some georgous soaps!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, Paula, those are gorgeous!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

that is probably some of the most beautiful swirling/soaps ive seen!!

i was almost going to ask you if you PAINTED them!!


GREAT job!


I wish i could swirl like that!


----------



## Martin (Mar 26, 2008)

Very pretty. What is the trick and how did you get that orange color? I love it.


----------



## Paula (Mar 26, 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Very pretty. What is the trick and how did you get that orange color? I love it.




Thank-you for all the nice comments!! For the orange I just used FD&C liquid colorant, and I used TD for the whole batch, so it made the orange a nice pastel type orange. It smells so good though it's making me hungry!!~lol... :wink:


----------



## Neil (Mar 26, 2008)

Paula;

Your soap is wonderfully beautiful "Bonito Jabon" "Buena Vista" I have 
a desire for Orange Soap and you have created a masterpiece.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 27, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful soaps!


----------



## Becky (Mar 27, 2008)

They are amazing


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2008)

Paula, do you put plastic film on top of your soaps to keep from getting ash?
Also, how do you keep the swirls from going all the way  thru the soap? May be you need to give a swirl class on here


----------



## Paula (Mar 27, 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Paula, do you put plastic film on top of your soaps to keep from getting ash?
> Also, how do you keep the swirls from going all the way  thru the soap? May be you need to give a swirl class on here



Actually with some soaps I do get ash, and I do see a tiny bit on these ones too, but it doesn't bother me. I don't use saran because I don't want to ruin the swirlies  
I just put a piece of wax paper over the top (not touching the soap), and then a peice of cardboard over that, then towels...Here is a pic of what I used for a mold for the Orange Vanilla Soap, and I poured it in the middle one and insulated with towels in the empty side compartments:






Also, when I don't want the swirls going all the way through the soap, I pour the color for the swirls very close to the base soap so it doesn't sink in, as it will if you pour higher up from the mold, and then I swirl using a bamboo stick lightly on the top as well, not sinking the stick in very far. Hope that answers your question!~  

Cheers,
Paula :wink:


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes it does and thank you for sharing


----------



## justcrafty (Mar 27, 2008)

Ash develops during the first 24 hours after the soap is poured. If you are covering and insulating wait to remove the soap from the mold till the 24 hour has passed and there will be no ash. Judy


----------



## soapaddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh I love those the look awesome


----------



## Jean (Apr 3, 2008)

Paula,  these are the most beautiful bars of soap I have ever seen.  Do you know where I could get information on layering?  I have checked this forum but didn't find too much about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Those are lovely! I especially like the Orange Dreamcicle. It looks YUMMY!


----------

